# What do you think?



## Richard (May 8, 2006)

These are a set of grips Hakan made me from the wood I sent him. Yes, they are cocobolo and the question is which 1911 will they end up on? Regards, Richard


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Beautiful! :smt023 

WM


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Hello Richard. They are real beautys and I am sure they will go with any pistol you choose. I am a big fan of wood. I bought some laminated here a while back and I don't care for them at all. Good luck.

Best Baldy..


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

Nice, it blows my mind people can take a piece of wood and make a set of great looking grips that fit a specific gun.:smt023


----------

